# Brute Force belt slipping



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok this is just a curious question before i get into something big. I went out to Crosby Labor Day weekend. Everything went good except when i got stuck pretty good a couple of times in a mud hole... I just put an OEM belt on and it was grabbing good but when i got stuck and was tying to get out. The usual trying to get out of a mud hole. It was slipping and i could never get out of a mud hole. On the trails and water it was doing good. Is there something wrong that i dont know about or what? It was really getting on my nerves that it was doing that. So what should i do???


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

were you in high gear?
deflection proper?
sheaves checked/deglazed?
got any aftermarket springs in?
what size tires you running?
Got a lift?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

edit your signature 
tell us what you ride

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok phreebsd i think i did the signature right. Sorry about that i have been trying to figure that out for a while now. Thank you. If it doesnt show up let me know. 
Im not running anything aftermarket on the motor yet. I wasnt in high gear i know that for sure.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

First of all your gonna need to change out your stock springs. I run a red secondary and gold primary. Changing the weights out wouldnt hurt either


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah with those tires you will at least need a Red Secondary Spring...The Primary Spring is really up to you, I run a Maroon but will most likely end up going up to an Almond...But change out that Secondary for sure


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

All the info is really good here. I havent been messing with Brutes that long so thats why i ask before i go deep. Its like walking a mud hole before you enter. You might get into something you cant get out lol. Another thing can you buy a kit or anything like that with those springs? I want something that i can do all at once.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

you can buy a whole kit, i cant remeber the price but wasnt on the cheap side, go to epi's website and you can order springs seperate for 20 bucks a piece. i run a red secondary and almond primary and the love the setup, but you can buy your springs now then later if you want buy the weights


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

You can get a full kit if want from EPI which has the Primary and Secondary Springs and also has a set of weights but you really don't need the weights...Just buy the 2 springs seperate and save $150


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

deadman inc, I'm running an almond primary and yellow secondary with stock weights and love it...rockin' a 6" Catvos NOW ON 31 LAWS... I used to run 29.5s and started out with a red secondary (which I still have out in the shop) but decided to take a chance and get the yellow. I dont slip any more belts and have all the low end power I could ever ask for. I have a puller and a spring compressor, when you get ready to change it all out just holler.... you can come my way or I can come yours, take 242 out to 59 and exit Cleveland...I'm not far


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

All of the posts above are giving you good advice Deadman. You need serious low end grunt for mud. Lots of spring combos will get you there.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i run a red secondary and a almond primary on a stock motor wit 31s and i spin like they goin out of style.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If I remember right walker is running the almond/red combo with his new 32 terminators and also ran it with the 32 backs.... you guys should see that bike in action, spins all four like theres no tomorrow even through the nastiest stuff


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

why i'm blushing justin thanks buddy !!! lol.. if your goin to buy a kit go with the dalton kit .. n2otorious has 1 and he has explained it me i'm kinda kicking myself in the butt .. i like my setup . it has some stall which takes some getting use too but it goes ... but if you just want springs go with epi but if you want a kit go with dalton ..


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

There couldnt be a more better site than this helping each other out and talking. These are all great ideas. Im going to go with the almond primary and yellow secondary. I have some other stuff im going to do to it thats going to need these springs. Filthyredneck i appreciate the help and as soon as my springs come in which i just ordered from EPI. I will call you. I dont live that far from you at all. Just down the street actually from 242 and i know where cleveland is i use to live in splendora. Man i cant wait to get the springs in im curious to know what kind of messy stuff i can get into and tear up. Filthyredneck send me a private message with you number if you dont mind. We should hook up and ride sometime. Everybody else in the group i ride either has a polaris, cat or a grizzly. Even with my belt slipping last weekend i still made it through alot more than they did and i had a rider on the back. Im the only one with a BRUTE.


----------

